

The NSA Fight - jdp23
http://www.nationalreview.com/article/354552/nsa-fight-jonathan-strong

======
jdp23
A good look at the kind of maneuvering that goes on in Congress to determine
what gets voted on, including some interesting -- and very unusual -- tactics
by Amash.

